# sisters of battle for sale w: £££ bretonnians space marines



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeh so due to a trade last week i came along alot of sisters :victory: 

to many that i can handle so i decided to trade or sell a few of what i wont ever use 

just a quickie would anyone buy this off me *£**90-* pounds rrp being *£190*
need money fast!

vindicare assasin - (greenstuffed cloak) painted

3 penitint engines - built not primed

6 arco flagellents

1 unbuilt immolator

5 seraphim - stripped w/1 with to flamer pistols? 3 bp's 1 pw and plasma pistol

10 repentia and 1 mistress

sadly i have to sell these i would of love to of kepted but would of never used

wants:

terminators any kind would also like aobr

assault marines

drop pods

dark angels codex

anything for deathwing

bretonnians 

men at arms

bow men

knights 

also money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bretonnia codex


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i got the bretonian army book if your intrested,


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

umm i would like to try and trade in big blocks but what would you want?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i be intrested in the repentia squad


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

dont suppose you have any other bretonnians and will have to sort out a equal trade cause the squad equals about £37


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

nope, no other brits at all, only fantasy i got here is a shed load of chaos dwarfs (see my OOP sales thread) and a tomb king army


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

ohh well i would prefer not to split the squads and the squad has a high rrp about double of the codex so hat we gonna do?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

ahh dont worry about it, if you want to make a cash offer for the army book, then do so by means and pm me.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

updated lowered price and stuff


----------

